# Record Sika



## Mattuk

http://www.sportinggun.co.uk/news/529699/Record_Japanese_sika_deer_trophy_awarded.html

Very nice stag!

Time to call my Uncle and get out after one!


----------



## knapper

We have up here a Sitka balcktail, it is the color of a white tail and are much smaller. I have seen two swimming and two on land, the two on the beach blended in so well that even when they were a light brown color they blended in with the fresh green grass. They are always in a population flux due to the winter snow and cold weather. Limits very with there populations.


----------



## Mattuk

What sub species is that Barry?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sika_Deer


----------



## knapper

I would guess that it related to the whitetail which is bigger and only the tail being different. They have crossed the mountains and been found it the Anchorage area even in the company of moose, we have pictures of them in the paper from time to time.


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry you said sitka as in the spruce tree! Not related to sika then. I've heard of blacktails. They weigh 120lb or so I think?


----------



## knapper

I looked it up and they are a sub species of mule deer.


----------



## hassell

We have a ton of them on our coast, we call them 6-packs as by the time your finished dressing them out you can put them in an empty 6-pack box to carry out, the limit is something like 20 a year.


----------



## Mattuk

I'm I right in thinking they go right down the west coast all the way into California?


----------



## youngdon

Black tail do, yes.


----------



## Mattuk

I've also heard of coues deer, their a mule deer sub species too, right?


----------



## youngdon

Coues are a whitetail... about 125lbs when mature and dressed. They have some beautiful racks though, small and tight.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh ok show's what I know! You've got them in Arizona right Don?


----------



## youngdon

Yes we do, in extremely southern AZ, down into Mexico. Texas and New Mexico have them as well. Here their entire range is in an area were you might be lucky to NOT run into human and/or drug smugglers.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh that sounds great fun! I'm guessing you don't go after them too much then!?


----------



## youngdon

I did a few years back when I lived in Tucson, It's a bit closer. They are wirey little dudes though. It's a shame as there is some good javalina hunting down there as well, and I won't even get into the Mearns quail.


----------



## Mattuk

Javalina they seem tough little chaps!?


----------

